# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  إليكم فيديو لطريقة فك شيفرة nokia n8 بالكود فقط

## hamada-2010

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته -*-  إرتأيت أن أقدم لكم هذه المعلومة القيمة حول فك شيفرة هاتف محمول من نوع : 
NOKIA N8  
وذلك لمشاهدة هذا الفيديو :EEK!:  ولا يتعدى الدقيقة الواحدة وإثنان وعشرون ثانية  إليكم  الفيديو :

----------


## aboalaanet

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## MOUNIRCH

merci

----------


## tarekb98

mercib

----------


## mohamud1

بيسشبيسبيسبيسبيسب

----------


## laser

لك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم

----------


## مصبا

جودد

----------


## mohamedhd

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ra10chid

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## rachid78

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------

